# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Cashews = Horrible Gas

## Raven8264

I love eating my small bag of cashews every day, but within 30min of eating them I get constant gas for the next few hours. It's BAD, too.

I drink plenty of protein shakes (with milk), oatmeal, etc.. and don't have prblms. But the dang cashews drive my stomach crazy. Anyone have any idea why?

I'm afraid one of the snacks I most look forward too will soon be off my menu b/c of this, it's just gotten that bad.  :Frown:

----------


## smokethedays

daaamn, plenty of shakes w/milk and no gas.
but u get gas with cashews, that pretty weird, it should be the opposit  :Hmmmm:

----------


## IronFreakX

probably an allergy

----------


## *Narkissos*

I agree...sounds like a food allergy

----------


## Evil Predator

I dunno, i get horrible gas somedays for the past 6 months (since i started eating healthier, cutting out greasy foods, sugar, etc). Never in my life has my shit stunk more than it has the past few months. Especially since i started taking thermogenics too. Sometimes, when I fart, I have to get up and leave the room after  :LOL:

----------


## puremusc00

i get bad gas after eating cashews also. I get that HUGE container from Cost*o and that doesnt help. Once you start eating them...can't stop!

----------


## Raven8264

Maybe it is an allergy. What a weird one to have, though. I guess I'll just cut 'em out and throw the 7 bags I have left in the trash. What a waste, something I so looked forward to during the day, too!

Thanks for the replies.

----------


## WildCh1ld



----------


## Kärnfysikern

you guys with bad gas should try a good probiotic supplement for a while.

----------

